# The Witch-Hunter's Barn 2011



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

My grand opening, and I have **crap** for photos, and no video at all.

First, the candy. This is before I took it to the haunt.









That *&^%$# thing must have weighed 50 pounds. Each bag was full of toys and doodads as well as candy.

Their primary filler depended on what they got when they spun the Wheel of Judgment, see for example:









It took me longer to get the lights right than I expected, so a bunch of people were in the barn before I even brought the candy over! I had to beg them to wait 3 minutes, then sprint through the dark trail, navigate the next bunch, enter my house, descend the stairs, heft the candy and then return via the same course...when I got back I was dripping with sweat.

Here's the cheap-o entrance sign/safety/legal disclaimer at the gate. Ever notice the recurrence of Tidy Cat buckets in my pix?? They are _very_ useful, and likely comprise a significant portion of the price you pay when you buy cat litter. I have kept my first batch of monster mud in one since I made it in 2008; it has not molded. They are also useful as rinse buckets for paint brushes. In this case they are full of water, as a small part of my fire plan. Yeah I made a fire/emergency plan, just in case any offended locals called the cops on me. I read all the horror stories you guys provided as warnings and took them seriously.

The trail was just insanely dark. I have no good pix to show. At the last moment I decided to light it with luminaries and anything I could find, for safety. Pix of it look cheap and cheesy. Mainly the trail only had my Murder Mushrooms and Pine Devil and a burn corpse. These photos suck suck suck. It was far more subtle than this.

At the end of the trail was Veeshnak, my newest pumpkin. He's over two feet tall and over three feet in diameter. He's chained to an old goat house. I need to plan that better and maybe add rust or color to the chain. The pic also sucks because of the flash.









And here's the door of the barn:









The only other pix worth showing are at the website:
http://www.witchhuntersbarn.com/

But there is much more that I didn't make any pix of. Every bit of wall was covered with props, like this:








Except that instead of being all artsy-sepia, it was actually glowing in the freaking dark, brilliantly, and/or lit subtly with LED spots; but the photos I took all came out as black with a few small blobs of color.

Hard to say exactly what it has felt like since closing up Monday night. It was great to finally put all my props on display, and although I learned a lot, it went really well. Wish there would have been more TOTs, but the ones that came really liked it. The thing trying to bug me is that I got no video and only a few crappy photos - nothing that really captures how it all came together. Feels kind of like getting robbed of bragging rights and personal mementos or something.

On one hand, despite the fact that it was such hard work to get it all done on time and to set up over three years of props, amateurly but sufficiently lit, putting it away took _almost no time_, and was easy. There is nothing (I can't belive I'm writing this), nothing currently "in progress" or awaiting paint! Just a filthy basement to clean up and tools to put away. I'm an official haunter now and next year all I have to do is unlock the barn, solve some lighting issues, and set up, even if I make no new props at all. I should be happy about that.

On the other hand it's like "*where's the Earth-shattering 'kaboom'?!?*" The UV stuff was really cool, and people raved about my props...but I got no photo or video evidence...only my memory of the night. Photos of the awesome kick-butt haunts of many of you veterans/pros that have been so inspiring and motivating - well today they just make me feel crazy jealous and way, way overwhelmed.

My friends were all busy and my wife hates this stuff outright, see. Had to beg to get her to let the kids come see the fruit of their (years of) co-efforts. A neighbor hung out with me for most of the night but it wasn't exactly like a pre-determined helper with a job - it was truly a solo gig. Without haunt forum, this would actually be a very lonely thing. A full-time hobby with a once-a-year climax I can't fully share with anyone I know personally. Somehow that sneaked up on me, somehow that surprised me.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

From what I see here, and have seen before, your haunt looks great! It is very unique, very original, and downright cool. You have put a lot of time and effort into your haunt, and it shows. You will always be your own worst critic, so ease up a bit. You did real well. This ain't' some ¼ arsed blow-up wall-mart pumpkin display goin' on here, you got a real bad-ass haunt, dude! 

Photography is a learnable skill, if you think you are bad at it, then take some classes or check out the library and hone your skills. It could be that you need to learn how to use your camera correctly, or perhaps you need a better one. Some people get crazy into photography and have all sorts of cameras, separate lights, lenses, filters, tripods, etc... I've never thought your pics were bad at all, quite the contrary. 

If you are disappointed about things, see what you can change and plan ahead. Let your friends n' family know how you feel & invite them earlier in the year for Halloween.

My wife wasn't much into haunting, until she heard some of the positive comments about the haunt... now she tries to help out more and more each year. I hope your wife will come around soon.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations on a great show. The photography and lighting will come with practice and now that the majority of prop building is done you have more time to tweak the look of it. You did an epic amount of work, people loved it so be proud and happy at what you've done! Oh, I love the murder mushrooms.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I really like this whole theme and what you've done with it. The props are unique and far from the standard stuff that many of us display, myself included. Nice to see a novel idea. Don't be down on yourself. You did a LOT of work for a one man show. I'm betting your visitors are still talking about it! Nice job!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

it looked great and it sounded like you had a great night. I know what you mean about the photos, I really didnt take too many this year which was a dissapointment as I normally snap anything lol. look forward to next years event. Keep up the GREAT work


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

it looked great and sounded like you had a good night!!! I know what you mean about not taking to many photos, I hardly took any this year  keep up the good work and look forward to seeing your next years efforts


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

You have an inspiring show- a well executed quirky theme- detail to the nines- I love it, makes me wish I was closer to you. Where are you located by the way, there are haunt conventions and such all over the country. No reason at all that this should be "lonely". 
I have always done pro haunts and they last long enought that I get a good "fix" for the season. Im not sure one night would ever be enough for me.
Inspiring work sir.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

It all looks great Rahne! I feel you on the crappy picture/video thing, my night time walk through came out as total jack as well.

It all looks so cool, and I like the theme a lot. It's original, I certainly never would have thought of that kind of stuff.

Great job


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you everybody. I live outside of Atlanta, Allen H.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow - that looks amazing! Hopefully some year you can encourage a family member or friend to do the video/photolog while you're busy with the haunt. That's something I never seem to remember until after the fun is over. 

Kudos on your being so efficient that the props are a snap to put away. That is a huge aspiration of mine: easy teardown and storage.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Terrific concept, great creativity and execution. I love the killer pumpkin! I'm with you on the photography. I got squat on mine as well. But the real reward is the live responses and great memories. I bet your turnout is much higher next year, as word gets around.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is awesome! and don't worry about the photos, you'll get better and better with practice! great job!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

You did a great job! I too have to do most everything myself, everyone wants to come but no one wants to help put up or clean up. I thought your bags of candy were awesome!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nicely done! Your set up looks great!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody!

Nice username, Saruman!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

even though you are not satisfied with your photos, the ones you've shared us show us that you are a Halloween Home Haunter of merit! 
You have a style and vision that impressively comes through in a "normal" photo - believe us, we can look at something like your Pine Devil and just know that it kicked ass under Halloween lighting!
I know that it sucks when the spouse is not onboard with the hoard! 
Mrs Scarecrow is starting to get tired of 1031 too.
But keep on Haunting my Halloween brother because make no mistake you got the talent.

Two most important Photo tips:
1) get a tripod and use the "night shot" setting on your camera.
If canera doesn't have one - get new camera...
2) Always (when possible) leave the your haunt up for an extra day or two so you have time to take MANY pictures. And do just that! I may take 10-15 shots of the samething from slightly the different angles and then I major change the angle and go through a whole bunch more slight shifts!

I took 104 pictures of my pumpkin pile then I went through and chose the top 13.

As for lonely - We're here for ya!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Screaming Scarecrow, thank you.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Unless others have The Disease like we do, I don't think others can appreciate our elation, creative buzz, sleepless nights and 2 am sketches on the backs of Kleenex boxes taken from the nightstand...and then sadness once it's over. Here's what keeps me inspired & not sad: WHY do I do this>>?? WHY??

Yes, I need the creative outlet & challenge, but the bottom line: I do it to create memories for kids..to keep Halloween alive. 
Keep it up. I think most people's pics do not do their haunts justice. Even good pics make the lighting look like a circus. Haunt lighting just doesn't translate well to 2D pics.
**** (Caution: wifely nag upcoming): Stop apologizing for the shortcomings that only YOU SEE. We don't see the what-might-have-been image in your head that you wanted it to turn out like. Seems pretty cool to me the way it is! No biggie if you were not 100% pleased...so, change it up next year. Make notes now, while it is fresh in your mind, of what you want to fix or change for next year. I shove my notes in a notebook in my cellar floor joists so I don't lose it. 

Now, young man..tell me about those treat bags. Did you print them out on the home printer? And how did kids choose their "method" of candying?? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Debbie5, and you are right I need to cut that crap out...it's vain.

I got the bags for sale or something because the price looks like it has jumped but here is the link:
http://www.thestationerystudio.com/.../productID/8554/catId/0/Wicked_Witch_Bag.html

I got 50 for what they are charging for 25 now. Maybe the price will go down soon. A smarter idea would be to make a rubber stamp and use them on plain bags, that'd cost far less. The url was important at the time because I foolishly thought I'd have more interactive elements on the website by 'Ween. LOL

If a kid spun Stake, they got Burned; their primary candy was Atomic Fireballs.
If they spun Noose or Rack, they got Stretched; their primary candy was Twizzlers.
If they spun Stone or Stocks, they got Crushed*; their primary candy was Jawbreakers.
If they spun Banishment, they got Banished and got various chocolate stuff, plus one of the Seven Wands.
If they spun Absolution, they got Snickers and Reeses and the best I had.
But no matter what they spun, the bags already had various treats and toys in them.

* After careful consideration, I decided it was a bad idea to put "I Got Stoned at The Witch-Hunter's Barn" on a kid's bag. 

I stand by the concept and it was fun to try, but without a helper, struggling in low light to fill in the blank on those bags was a frustrating time-sink. Probably will not redo. More likely, all kids will get the same candy next year but they will spin to win handmade prizes or something. Pumpkin Pets, Dragon Eggs, more wands maybe, I don't know yet.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Meh...I dunno about "vain". After all the work we put in, we want our stuff to be amazing. Not much harm in having a self satisfied moment for a job well done. Even someone I know was well known for looking at his work & saying "It is good".


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your haunt, it's so unique. The candy and toy idea is great. I would love to have something like that but with 700 tots, I'd be out there until the next morning. Who did your calligraphy? It looks great.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks. I'm a calligrapher. Hoping to have a couple of new prints for sale soon.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Enjoyed the photos you did take, they look great. There are a lot of great articles on taking night time photos...it essentially boils down to knowing your camera, turning off the flash and using a tripod. The key though is scheduling an extra day(night) or two strictly for taking pictures...it's hard if not impossible to concentrate on photography when you have crowds of people you are entertaining.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

It looks amazing! Don let the lack of a "kaboom" feeling get to you. I've been doing this like others for quite a while and trust me one year you are going to get hit with it! You will be "THE HALLOWEEN HOUSE" that all the kids run to. I can't believe you had custom bags made that's pretty sweet. You say everything got put away easily??.?.!! What? I wish I had that problem... I'm still breaking down pallets...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Well thanks. The easy put-away was part of my design, once the forum persuaded me to haunt my barn instead of my yard/basement. Most of the props are already in place and will never move; there are only a few outside props and they were just enough to convince me that the less I have to light outside, the better. Also by doing the barn, there is very little weather-proofing to do. I don't technically have to do anything outside next year but provide a safe trail to the barn, even if it is pouring rain. That all adds up, to me.

There are times I want to embark on tombstones like everyone else has done, but there's nowhere to put them, and wooden crosses can just stay out there year-round, aging and getting weirder-looking, while ivy creeps up around them.

One idea I had was to make graves with faux kerbstones, so that it's actually a shallow box with a layer of gravel in it. No chance of wind blowing those away! If it gets big one day I guess I could put some in the yard but who would notice. Meanwhile I sure wish someone else would try this and let me know how it works out. Or has it already been done?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

BTW that's an awesome username, Creep Cingle


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks great. I was disappointed with the photos I got too but as has been said here it's hard to be the host with the most and be taking pictures too. I think next year I will consider asking someone outside the family to be the dedicated photographer for the night and certainly will try to take more photos the night before our event when we do our final run through.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! What I wouldn't give for a wooded trail and barn to haunt!! I love the witch eating pumpkin - great expression on him. The bard photos you have turned out great. The witch hunters club is such a unique concept and all the paraphernalia you've made really sells it. Looking forward to seeing more from you next year. Great job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

think you did an awesome job...being close by you its too bad I couldnt have come see it in person. Really cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding..............


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you.

Come next year, si-cotik! I'll visit yours too if it's open more than one night.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Rahnefan said:


> My grand opening...
> 
> But there is much more that I didn't make any pix of. Every bit of wall was covered with props, like this:


 The "Cloven Hoof Coven" is a fantastic idea . This is the kind of scene I would stop and look at every detail on the wall . Well done .


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Rahnefan said:


> My grand opening, and I have **crap** for photos, and no video at all.
> My friends were all busy and my wife hates this stuff outright, see. Had to beg to get her to let the kids come see the fruit of their (years of) co-efforts. A neighbor hung out with me for most of the night but it wasn't exactly like a pre-determined helper with a job - it was truly a solo gig. Without haunt forum, this would actually be a very lonely thing. A full-time hobby with a once-a-year climax I can't fully share with anyone I know personally. Somehow that sneaked up on me, somehow that surprised me.


:jol: Well I think your concept and your finished product was FANTASTIC! I am sure so many people were awe struck by your creative genius and you definitely pulled it off right! It is a little sad that you are flying alone, but keep plugging away, you will find friends to help. Sometimes it takes people a while to catch "the haunt bug", but once they see the happy smiles and hear the ooohs and ahhhhs from the TOT's, you will have more people than you can shake a broom at helping you. Haunting is so much fun for everyone. It is easier with more hands, that is for sure. And after 10 years of 'haunting' I finally have a photographer to take pictures for me. For those prior 10 years I have NO PICTURES, NO VIDEO of any of my work. (luckily my nephew is a shutterbug and very talented) Of course my pictures are not great this year due to the 'rain out' on Halloween, but the memories are priceless.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This is a job well done. I, too, work on the haunt by myself. Fortunately, mine is left up all year long. I have a lot of time to work on it. My wife is there on the nights we're open to help take the admissions and let people in, and the rest of the family is there helping scare.

I love doing it and we're going for another year next year with a whole new theme.

Keep up the good work you're doing.


----------

